# Daily driver: Porsche 944--any suggestions for a bike rack?



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

My daily driver is a Porsche 944 in order to get it into the rear hatch area I have to take BOTH wheels off. This is a real PITA, but I don't know if there is bike rack that I can easily fit on that car. It's not the most practical daily driver in the world, but I like it and in most other respects it meets my needs very well.

Lacking any suitable rack, any suggestions on how to remove and re-install the rear wheel while keeping the greasy/dirty hands to a minimum. I've got a box of latex gloves and that helps. Also are there any long-term maintenance problems I'm going to encounter with the constant removal/installation of the wheels, especially the rear?

TIA.


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't have specific info off-hand, but I don't know of a Porsche that didn't have a factory available rack system. Mostly for getting Skis to the Alps, bike carriers can also be mounted. I know for a fact they exist for the 928, should be there for the 44 as well...

I've seen a guy at a track day that had Thule crossbars on his roof to carry his r-compounds. 

G.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes but is it faster in reverse?


The internet says you can put a receiver hitch on it, if that's true then problem solved.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I carried my Gary Fisher in the back of my 86' 944 Turbo, with both wheels off. The only accessory rack made for the 944 was a Ski/Snowboard hatch mount. I sure miss my 951...nobody ever slowed me down climbing any mountain!


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well according to google there was a rack made specific to the 944 and also yakima they make a rack that will fit it. isn't google great? :thumbsup:


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I saw a Datsun 240Z last summer with a Yakima rack and two bike rails on it, so it's possible.

I mean, if THESE are possible...


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahhh here we go:

http://forums.pelicanparts.com/porsche-924-944-968-technical-forum/496853-porsche-944-roof-rack.html

Actually... I just went to Thule's website and they DID make a kit for your car but it is no longer in production. Do a google search for "Thule KIT34", you need that and then some crossbars and feet. But the KIT34 part is going to be your nemesis


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

XJaredX said:


> Ahhh here we go:
> 
> http://forums.pelicanparts.com/porsche-924-944-968-technical-forum/496853-porsche-944-roof-rack.html
> 
> Actually... I just went to Thule's website and they DID make a kit for your car but it is no longer in production. Do a google search for "Thule KIT34", you need that and then some crossbars and feet. But the KIT34 part is going to be your nemesis


Thanks for all the tips. Here's what the THULE website comes up with when I spec my car:

http://www.thuleracks.com/thule_fitguide/fg_vehicle.asp

I'm going to contact them during the next week.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Porschefan said:


> Thanks for all the tips. Here's what the THULE website comes up with when I spec my car:
> 
> http://www.thuleracks.com/thule_fitguide/fg_vehicle.asp
> 
> I'm going to contact them during the next week.


Your link timed out but I did the same thing yesterday and when you spec your car it shows the parts you need but then under Details there is a little exclamation mark that you click on and it says your fit kit is no longer in production.

You should also try the Yakima site and see if they still have something in production.

Failing that, cruise eBay, craigslist, and the Porsche forums.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

^^+1. I'm sure somebody from Rennlist.com can find you a rack!


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> ^^+1. I'm sure somebody from Rennlist.com can find you a rack!


Good idea....I should have already posted there and probably Pelican too.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Problem is, a rack will KILL your 944s already great gas mileage, of 30mpg Freeway. I remember the ski rack dropping freeway gas mileage by at least 8mpg. The bike rack will drop it close to Ferarri gas mileage, I reckon.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

A roof rack basically means a permanent reduction in all aspects of your car's performance. Permanent in that while you could remove the rack when not in use, you won't.

Just the rack up there will be bad enough, with bikes up there it will feel like you are driving with the parking brake on. Plus you will inevitably smash your bike into some low hanging object, and your friends will inevitably scratch your roof while loading bikes. 

If you had an engine in the back it would be one thing, but you don't so why cripple your car? Hitch racks are the answer.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

singletrack said:


> A roof rack basically means a permanent reduction in all aspects of your car's performance. Permanent in that while you could remove the rack when not in use, you won't.
> 
> Just the rack up there will be bad enough, with bikes up there it will feel like you are driving with the parking brake on. Plus you will inevitably smash your bike into some low hanging object, and your friends will inevitably scratch your roof while loading bikes.
> 
> If you had an engine in the back it would be one thing, but you don't so why cripple your car? Hitch racks are the answer.


Good points. I'll check into what it would take to get a hitch mounted. I guess overall that would be less of a drag (no pun intended) than the roof rack.


----------



## Itchy The Clown (Feb 22, 2011)

singletrack said:


> A roof rack basically means a permanent reduction in all aspects of your car's performance. Permanent in that while you could remove the rack when not in use, you won't.
> 
> Just the rack up there will be bad enough, with bikes up there it will feel like you are driving with the parking brake on. Plus you will inevitably smash your bike into some low hanging object, and your friends will inevitably scratch your roof while loading bikes.


None of that matches my experience.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Itchy The Clown said:


> None of that matches my experience.


Interesting. You must be driving in a vacuum on a planet with no gravity.

Really Pete, get a life.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

i too would say get a hitch installed on your car. much easier to use, and, yes, someone will eventually hit the fork dropouts n your roof, but the height wouldnt be too much of an issue as the car is short, as on my escort wagon, i an go through any drivethrough, but my buddy has an exploorer and cant. 

hitch racks are alot easier to take off/put on, just one bolt and bam!

pics when you decide!!


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Porschefan said:


> Good points. I'll check into what it would take to get a hitch mounted. I guess overall that would be less of a drag (no pun intended) than the roof rack.


Fortunately you don't need a hitch that says Porsche on it 

Here's a hitch for $110, though U-haul will probably sell you one installed for $200 or so. The installation can be a pain.


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Look around on Rennlist and Pelican for 944 hitch advice and get a hitch mounted rack. I have seen a bunch of threads about guys pulling track tires on small trailers behind their 944s.


----------



## Itchy The Clown (Feb 22, 2011)

singletrack said:


> Interesting. You must be driving in a vacuum on a planet with no gravity.
> 
> Really Pete, get a life.


No. I'm driving on Earth.

I have a great life Joel, despite your weaksauce etard comment.

Here's where my experience differs from yours and why your gross generalizations are as silly as much of your usual drivel:


My roof rack is not a permanent addition. If I'm riding, it goes on, when I'm finished, it comes off. 
In other words, when it's not in use, I remove it. It's a quick and simple process. Normal people aren't lazy focks like you.
 When the bikes are up there, it does not feel like I'm driving with the parking brake on. That might be true for low HP/TQ POS vehicles (that you're used to trying to drive) but that's not something that I've experienced
I've never driven into a garage and my friends have never scratched the top of my car

So yeah, I'm not driving in a vacuum and like I previously stated, my experience does not match your Chicken Little experience.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Ummm I didn't have a massively drastic reduction in fuel economy either with a roof rack.  3 mpg on the highway maybe, with a bike on it. That is with a fairing.

Anyways, I'd gladly pay the 3 mpg cost versus having a hideous hitch hanging off the back of my Porsche. If i had a 944 that is. My daily driver with racks is a 1st gen Subaru Forester with both roof and hitch mount racks


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

XJaredX said:


> Ummm I didn't have a massively drastic reduction in fuel economy either with a roof rack. 3 mpg on the highway maybe, with a bike on it. That is with a fairing.
> 
> Anyways, I'd gladly pay the 3 mpg cost versus having a hideous hitch hanging off the back of my Porsche. If i had a 944 that is. My daily driver with racks is a 1st gen Subaru Forester with both roof and hitch mount racks


Having a whole bunch of bars and crap sticking off your roof looks better than something you can only see from one angle? Seriously? Haha.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Having a whole bunch of bars and crap sticking off your roof looks better than something you can only see from one angle? Seriously? Haha.


I realize the irony. It's just that asthetically I find a roof rack more pleasing to the eye than a hitch on a passenger car. Especially a non-OEM hitch, those are usually really ugly.

I'm not alone, this isn't the best reinforcement of my stance as I realize it's a silly fad, but it has been the hotness in the past year or two for Volkswagen enthusiasts to put racks on their cars even if they don't use them. Haven't seen a fad pop up surrounding aftermarket hitches 

But yes. From an aerodynamic standpoint, a hitch rack is better. I will concede this. But the other thing is that it's a 944 and if you can get a hitch mount on one, the rack is likely going to bottom out on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

XJaredX said:


> words go here


Friend, a couple things. The 3mpg loss you mentioned earlier sounds worse when you say 10%. And even then it's probably higher than that.

My '02 Impreza is largely then same as your Forester. A typical drive for me is GJ to Keystone, around 300 miles. I've found that the roof rack alone consistently costs me an additional half-tank and and with bikes on top it's two fill ups. I suspect the OP's 20 year old four-banger will fare no better. I am at altitude and that figures in of course.

As far as visibilty, I really don't think anyone is going to notice a 1 1/4 receiver tucked under the bumper. On my car the muffler sticks out further than the hitch. Removing/Installing a hitch rack is dead simple so no need to have it on when not in use.

I agree roof racks are cool, and I've them on both my cars. But they are dirt loving bike haulers, not daily drivers. And definitely not sports cars.

Anyway I only came here to make the Mythbusters joke, I think we've beat this horse.


----------



## Rockridge (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm going to play it safe and not offer an opinion either way (rack wise) but I will say that my first welding project was to build a hitch for my Honda Civic AWD wagon (RIP), with a bit of forethought I was able to tuck it away pretty well. I've never peeked under the rear bumper of a 944 but it it looks like there is room you may consider hiring a fabrication shop to make you a hitch. My head is already formulating ideas.....


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I used to race 944s and I know a hitch-mount rack has to be custom fabricated, due to the presence of the spare wheel well. It should be made with light, strong tubing as the rear of the 944 is highly susceptible to squatting and diving.


----------



## cobraklein (Mar 14, 2011)

what about a Saris solo bike rack. or does the spoiler not let it sit on the trunk area. Easy to use. holds my bike like a champ


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

*OP update*

As the OP on the thread, let me again say thanks for all the suggestions and offer a quick update on what I've found out:

The roof racks are extremely hard to find, although a couple of people on the Porsche forums have said they have one they would be willing to sell. It's still a possibility, but I think one of the trunk mounted units might be more practical. (How the heck to you lift those bikes up to the roof in the first place!)

I haven't priced out a hitch yet and on aesthetic reasons only I'd prefer to not go that route. OTOH, there are a few posts from track-day 944 people who have hitches mounted to tow small trailers with things like race tires and tools. For the most part those guys mount/dismount the hitches between trackdays. One possible complication on my car is that it has the rear "diffuser" piece a la 944 Turbos and 944 S2's and the car's suspension is already set up with a lower ride height which would exaggerate the problem of a hitch scraping the ground. Also still a possibility and probably the most sensible and best from a longevity, safety and strength viewpoint.

There are several people who report success with various trunk mounted units, most notably the Saris "Bones" model. They look a bit jerry-built to me, but there are pix and testimonials of successful mounts on the P-car forums. Pro's: apparently easy to mount and dismount; relatively cheap. Con's: extra care to avoid paint damage needed; kind of ugly and possibly suspect on the sturdiness/safety front. front. If one of these would actually WORK, I'd be leaning this way because of the cost and especially the ease of mount/dismount.

There is (or WAS) an interesting concept called the "BDI" mount, which takes a fabricated piece and mounts it behind the license plate and kind hangs a rack off that. Very inconspicuous, but apparently no longer being imported into the US and thus NLA.

On the gas mileage front (surprising twist in the thread), it's not much of an issue in any case as I don't anticipate any kind of long trips anyway. Most of the trails I'm interested in a few miles from my house (at most). And the occasional longer trip wouldn't kill me. I seriously doubt that a roof rack, even with 2 bikes would get the mileage into Ferrari range (or in my case 928 S4 range---which is why that car sits in the garage most of the time).


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

*Saris Bones 805....voila!*

Bought the Saris Bones 805 (2-bike) and it works fine! Very easy to put on and off and holds bike very securely--so far.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't do it.

A rack anywhere on a Porsche is like a mustache on the Mona Lisa.

J.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> A rack anywhere on a Porsche is like a mustache on the Mona Lisa.
> 
> J.


No, do it. Just to upset shallow "purists" like this knob.

It's just a car after all. It gets you from point A to point B. The beauty of putting a bike rack on a fun car is that you can usually get there faster, and have more fun getting there.

Upsetting the wankers who think that some cars are "works of art" that should be protected and admired, rather than driven, is just icing on the cake...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

OP...I agree, do not go hitch mount if the car has the sweet 951 rear valance. Looks like roof rack is your best bet. Since you are not traveling vast distances to ride...all should be fine.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Benevolent Clown said:


> No, do it. Just to upset shallow "purists" like this knob.
> 
> It's just a car after all. It gets you from point A to point B. The beauty of putting a bike rack on a fun car is that you can usually get there faster, and have more fun getting there.
> 
> Upsetting the wankers who think that some cars are "works of art" that should be protected and admired, rather than driven, is just icing on the cake...


Nice.

Lack of taste in cars is only exceeded by apparent lack of social skills.

J.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Lack of taste in cars is only exceeded by apparent lack of social skills.
> 
> J.


I see that you're still confused. I'm just calling a spade a spade.

As far as a lack of "taste in cars," well, that's a personal thing.

I like my taste in cars, obviously. Wannabe purists be damned...


















​


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Taste in cars is a personal things, I'll give that you you. A fine sports car with a rack looks (IMO) awful like in the example above (IMO).

Lack of apparent social skills is not and, in this case, fits. Hey, I'm just calling a spade a spade.

J.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Taste in cars is a personal things, I'll give that you you.
> 
> Lack of apparent social skills is not and, in this case, fits.
> 
> J.


Why do you equate pointing out the silliness of your posts(s) with lack of social skills?

Do you expect to be able to post such funny stuff and not have that silliness pointed out?

p.s. Sweet edit, even though it's just more silliness


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like Pete Fagerlin found a new life on here.....again.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know it's tough (for you) but I'm sure you'll get it.

Why do you equate the lack of social skills with anything else?

J.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> I know it's tough (for you) but I'm sure you'll get it.


Nah, it's not tough at all to understand, and be amused by, your silliness.



JohnJ80 said:


> Why do you equate the lack of social skills with anything else?


See, that's where we differ.

I don't equate a lack of social skills with laughing at some poor fool who posts something like this:

"Don't do it.

A rack anywhere on a Porsche is like a mustache on the Mona Lisa."


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> Looks like Pete Fagerlin found a new life on here.....again.


What do you mean?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Looks like Pete Fagerlin found a new life on here.....again.


Yep. Sure does.

J.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sure got quiet fast, didn't it? 

Wasn't he banned a couple of times before for trolling?

J.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

ShallowJohnJ80 said:


> Sure got quiet fast, didn't it?


What do you mean?



ShallowJohnJ80 said:


> Wasn't he banned a couple of times before for trolling?


Funny.


----------



## 2furiousd (Sep 8, 2011)

*I am selling the factory Transport System AKA Roof Rack Porsche 944*

I know this is an old thread, but I also know it's rare to find this Porsche 944 Transport System. 
This has only been used for 1 year, I purchased it as new old stock. I used this rack with two Thule bike trays. I also used it to haul furniture and kayaks.
$300 takes this (shipping extra), and its factory made for the 944 924. Have you ever wondered what the two hex screws are on under the hatch on each upper corner? Those are where the rear roof bar attaches. I didnt know this until I mounted this system.
This system makes your Porsche look every bit as interesting as the Lambo or the like photographed on this thread.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

So tempting...


----------



## 2furiousd (Sep 8, 2011)

*racks*

I used two Thule trays, and they worked very well. I still have them. If you would like, make me an offer for all. I will except paypal, cash, or check. I prefer anything other than Paypal though.
Im in Wilmington, NC.


----------



## Peter Green (Dec 20, 2010)

*2furiousd*

please contact me at peter.a.green /at/ gmail.com as I can't PM you or anything here (no posts), I'd like to buy your rack

Thank you

Peter Green

San Diego, CA


----------

